# Text durchgestrichen in einer Tabelle darstellen



## Audio Anarchy (21. Okt 2008)

Hallo Freunde, 

ist es möglich so wie in Outlook (Aufgaben), einen Text durchgestrichen in einer Tabellenzeile darzustellen. Stellt Java dafür Funktionen bereit? Hintergrund ist, ich möchte erledigte Aufgaben wie in Outlook durchgestrichen darstellen.
Danke für's Lesen.


----------



## Oni (21. Okt 2008)

Hi,

da es sich ja um JLabels handelt, könntest du es so probieren.

setText("<html>><s> Hallo World! </s></html>")


----------



## Audio Anarchy (21. Okt 2008)

funktioniert super, danke!


----------

